# Submersible Well Pump Puller...



## PlumberPete

I was wondering if any of you use a Portable Well Pump Puller? I have used them in the past and they work great. I have a job coming up and wanted to know if they can be rented or am I better off buying one. We are located in the North Eastern part of CT and there is a big well market here. 

What brands do you use? I've googled them and only come up with one brand. Up Z Dazy. I'd like a few more options.


----------



## ILPlumber

easy riser


----------



## bartnc37

We used to use the upsy daisy a lot before we got the pump truck, sure beat the heck out of the 24" wrenches. Only problem with it is when you get a tall well casing you have to build it up on blocks and in the middle of winter the ries ice up a bit, makes plastic a little sketchy sometimes.


----------



## Chauncey

Pullapump this thing is an animal. http://www.pulapump.com/


----------



## geoffreydesmond1

anyone have one of these in Dallas area they want to rent out?


----------



## skoronesa

geoffreydesmond1 said:


> anyone have one of these in Dallas area they want to rent out?


Yes, I have several. 2,000$.


----------

